# [install] HDD USB live

## BENJI

Bonjour,

J'ouvre ce post pour avoir des avis et des conseils.

Mon PC celeron 1,3 ghz viens de rendre l'âme, il laisse derrière lui deux disques dures IDE (10Go et 100Go), un graveur de cd, un lecteur de DVD un écran plat 19'' tout neuf.

Sur mon premier disque j'avais XP, sur le second (le plus gros), j'avais une gentoo (fraichement compilée) ainsi que toutes mes données perso.

La bête était vieille mais j'ai qu'en même essayer de trouver une CM d'occasion sur ebay qui une fois achetée étaient morte elle aussi.

J'ai donc eu l'idée suivante :

acheter un boitier USB pour le plus gros disque dure,

d'y installé une gentoo capable de booter sur mon protable du boulot.

Avantages multiples, plus besoin d'acheter un ordi,mon écran tout neuf va pouvoir servir, encombrement réduit et faible conso de courant !

Mes questions :

Pensez-vous possible d'y parvenir ?

Je pense que oui mais tous les how to que j'ai trouvé sur la toile ne parlent que d'une installation à partir d'un linux déjà installé ce qui n'est pas mon cas mon portable est sous XP.

Est-il possible que mon DD USB soit capable de booter sur n'importe quel PC, comme un liveCD ?

Quel serait l'inconvénient d'une telle solution ?

Mon install encore présente sur le DD est-elle récupérable, est-il possible de booter dessus sachant que le matériel de mon portable n'a rien à voir...

Que pouvez-vous me conseillez, pouvez vous me donner des pistes de recherche ou me faire part de votre propre expérience.

Je me propose d'écrire un how to à la suite... si je vais au bout !

Merci d'avance.

----------

## gbetous

Premiere chose, regarde si le BIOS de ton portable est capable de booter sur un "USB HDD".

Ensuite, il va te falloir modifier 2-3 trucs pour que ça marche :

- Ton kernel doit contenir (et pas en modules) tout ce qu'il faut pour gérer l'USB, l'universal storage etc...

- Ton Grub doit passer au kernel le parametre de la nouvelle partition root (par exemple root=/dev/sda3 au lieu de root=/dev/hdb3)

- Ton /etc/fstab doit prendre également en compte le renommage des partitions : /dev/sda eu lieu de /dev/hdb

Voilà, je pense que ça devrait marcher.

Il te faut un Linux pour faire ces manips (n'importe quel live CD suffira amplement à pouvoir mounter ton disque USB et faire tout cela).

J'ai oublié qqchose ?

----------

## BENJI

 *gbetous wrote:*   

> Premiere chose, regarde si le BIOS de ton portable est capable de booter sur un "USB HDD".

 

Oui ça c'est bon il y a même deux options (clé ou DD si je me souviens bien)

 *gbetous wrote:*   

> Ensuite, il va te falloir modifier 2-3 trucs pour que ça marche :
> 
> - Ton kernel doit contenir (et pas en modules) tout ce qu'il faut pour gérer l'USB, l'universal storage etc...
> 
> - Ton Grub doit passer au kernel le parametre de la nouvelle partition root (par exemple root=/dev/sda3 au lieu de root=/dev/hdb3)
> ...

 

Pour le noyau OK j'y aurai pas pensé ! Mais mon noyau était compatible avec un celeron, le CPU de mon portable c'est un centrino... c'est pas gênant ?

Pour le Grub... j'ai peut-être pas été assez clair.

Mon grub était sur mon autre DD (celui de 10Go qui hébergeait XP). Donc aujourd'hui j'ai plus de grub ! D'autant plus que j'ai une interdiction formelle de toucher à mon portable.

 *gbetous wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Voilà, je pense que ça devrait marcher.
> 
> Il te faut un Linux pour faire ces manips (n'importe quel live CD suffira amplement à pouvoir mounter ton disque USB et faire tout cela).
> ...

 

Selon toi donc je n'ai pas besoin de reprendre une install depuis le départ ?   :Shocked: 

Ni même de rendre mon DD bootable ?

----------

## lesourbe

live cd ...

modifs nécessaires (et encore, ça dépend)

chroot ...

modifs nécessaires

j'passe les détails, mais voilà le deal.

----------

## gbetous

 *BENJI wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Selon toi donc je n'ai pas besoin de reprendre une install depuis le départ ?  
> 
> Ni même de rendre mon DD bootable ?

 

Je pense que tu peux garder ton install. 

Ensuite, en ce qui concerne ton DD bootable... en effet, faut que tu y installes grub (via la commande grub-install).

Je peux pas trop t'aider précisement là-dessus, parce que jk'avoue me casser la tete a chaque fois que je veux installer Grub sur un support destiné à etre utilisé ailleurs...

----------

## BENJI

 *lesourbe wrote:*   

> live cd ...
> 
> modifs nécessaires (et encore, ça dépend)
> 
> chroot ...
> ...

 

Désolé, mais j'ai rien compris   :Confused: 

Est-ce que tu peux être plus clair ?

----------

## BENJI

Up !

----------

## lesourbe

 *BENJI wrote:*   

>  *lesourbe wrote:*   live cd ...
> 
> modifs nécessaires (et encore, ça dépend)
> 
> chroot ...
> ...

 

j'peux essayer.

tu bootes sur un live cd.

tu chrootes (chroot /mnt/mon_dur /bin/bash)

tu recompiles ton noyau avec les supports indiqués si c'est pas le cas.

tu réinstalles grub

à tester.

----------

## BENJI

Merci je vais essayer ça !

Il y a juste un truc que je comprend pas !

Comment mon noyau actuel (basé sur CPU, et un CM précise) va pouvoir se lancer en bootant sur un pc avec un CPU et CM différent ?

----------

## lesourbe

 *BENJI wrote:*   

> Merci je vais essayer ça !
> 
> Il y a juste un truc que je comprend pas !
> 
> Comment mon noyau actuel (basé sur CPU, et un CM précise) va pouvoir se lancer en bootant sur un pc avec un CPU et CM différent ?

 

y a de bonnes chances alors que tu aies à modifier ton ficher make.conf et que tu recompiles tout le bouzin.

----------

## BENJI

Si c'est que ça c'est pas encore trop méchant !

Par contre le noyau...

J'aurais pas plus vite fait de repartir d'une install à zéro ????

Votre avis !

----------

## lesourbe

 *BENJI wrote:*   

> Si c'est que ça c'est pas encore trop méchant !
> 
> Par contre le noyau...
> 
> J'aurais pas plus vite fait de repartir d'une install à zéro ????
> ...

 

ben non en fait, tu repars avec toutes tes applis ... t'as juste à les recompiler.

----------

## BENJI

Bon j'ai plus qu'à essayer, mais je m'attend à quelques kernel panic ! !

----------

## lesourbe

 *BENJI wrote:*   

> Bon j'ai plus qu'à essayer, mais je m'attend à quelques kernel panic ! !

 

t'as bien raison  :Smile: 

mais bon, si ça coince, recommencer à l'étape 1.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## DidgeriDude

Bonjour,

Désolé de m'inviter dans ce sujet, mais j'ai une question qui pourrait être liée :

Est-il possible de faire un Live HDD USB fonctionnant avec plusieurs architectures ?

Par exemple, pour AMD et pour INTEL ?

Je pense bien sûr à un CHOST 686 pour les compilations, mais pour le noyau ??

Merci d'avance.

----------

## kwenspc

 *DidgeriDude wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je pense bien sûr à un CHOST 686 pour les compilations, mais pour le noyau ??
> 
> 

 

Pour le noyau idem  :Smile:  il y a le support générique x86  CPU dans le noyau, donc suffit de le séléctionner (ou plus particulièrement: 386,486, 586,686...)

----------

## yoyo

 *BENJI wrote:*   

> Merci je vais essayer ça !
> 
> Il y a juste un truc que je comprend pas !
> 
> Comment mon noyau actuel (basé sur CPU, et un CM précise) va pouvoir se lancer en bootant sur un pc avec un CPU et CM différent ?

 Pour ce qui est du CPU, tu as une compatibilité descendante (un CPU récent (de même architecture) peut exécuter l'ensemble des instructions d'un CPU plus ancien). Pour ce qui est de la carte mère là c'est plus compliqué car si tu n'as pas le bon contrôleur ide sélectionné dans ton kernel (par exemple) tu n'auras pas accès à tes disques durs ...

Mais nous avons ici (sur f.g.o) un Guru du LiveCD : bouleetbil qui en plus de quelques howto bien sentis (dans la section dédiée) nous offre quelques LiveCD "on the bleeding edge" à base de Gentoo.   :Very Happy: 

Sur son site, tu trouveras ton bonheur : une section intitulée GentooMove décrit toutes les étapes pour réaliser un liveUSB à partir d'une installation Gentoo fonctionnelle et d'un noyau à base de genkernel.   :Wink: 

Enjoy !

----------

## DidgeriDude

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *DidgeriDude wrote:*   
> 
> Je pense bien sûr à un CHOST 686 pour les compilations, mais pour le noyau ??
> 
>  
> ...

 

Bah oui, maintenant que tu le dis !! Je suis vraiment à la ramasse moi.

Merci !

----------

## BENJI

 *yoyo wrote:*   

>  *BENJI wrote:*   Merci je vais essayer ça !
> 
> Il y a juste un truc que je comprend pas !
> 
> Comment mon noyau actuel (basé sur CPU, et un CM précise) va pouvoir se lancer en bootant sur un pc avec un CPU et CM différent ? Pour ce qui est du CPU, tu as une compatibilité descendante (un CPU récent (de même architecture) peut exécuter l'ensemble des instructions d'un CPU plus ancien). Pour ce qui est de la carte mère là c'est plus compliqué car si tu n'as pas le bon contrôleur ide sélectionné dans ton kernel (par exemple) tu n'auras pas accès à tes disques durs ...
> ...

 

C'est pour ce genre de réponse que j'adore ce forum...

Il y a juste un point encore.

Les prérequis sont :

1. Une Gentoo qui fonctionne

2. Compilation du noyau avec genkernel

3. Utiliser GRUB comme chargeur ou installer syslinux 

"une gentoo qui fonctionne" ça j'ai pas ! Puisque j'ai plus de PC sous gentoo.

Est-ce qu'en bootant sur un mini cd d'install gentoo ça peut le faire ?

Merci.

----------

## lesourbe

 *BENJI wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Est-ce qu'en bootant sur un mini cd d'install gentoo ça peut le faire ?
> 
> 

 

à partir du moment que tu chroot et que le live supporte ton matériel essentiel.

----------

## yoyo

 *BENJI wrote:*   

> C'est pour ce genre de réponse que j'adore ce forum...

   :Cool:  Yoyo Powa !!!   :Cool: 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

 *BENJI wrote:*   

> "une gentoo qui fonctionne" ça j'ai pas ! Puisque j'ai plus de PC sous gentoo.
> 
> Est-ce qu'en bootant sur un mini cd d'install gentoo ça peut le faire ?

 N'importe quel liveCD GNU/Linux fera l'affaire. Tu montes le disque où se trouve ta gentoo, tu chrootes dessus (cf le handbook d'installation Gentoo), tu emerges genkernel, tu te compiles ton noyau via genkernel (cf le handbook d'installation Gentoo bis), et tu as alors satisfait tous les pré-requis pour la réalisation de ton LiveUSB.

@lesourbe : je ne fais pas de postcount, je développe juste ta réponse  :Wink: 

Enjoy !

PS : perso, je ne recompilerai pas toute la gentoo pour avoir le support optimal du portable. 1/ ça risque d'être long via usb et 2/ ton liveUSB risque de perdre sa compatibilité avec des pcs plus anciens du type de ton vieux Celeron.

PPS : par contre, pour ce qui est de la config de Xorg et de la prise en charge de module proprios type nvidia je ne sais pas si c'est aussi trivial et/ou documenté ...

----------

## bouleetbil

Salut

Pour configurer xorg de manière auto :

```

[] x11-misc/mkxf86config

     Available versions:  0.9.1 0.9.9

     Installed versions:  0.9.9(11:11:27 12.08.2007)

     Homepage:            http://www.gentoo.org

     Description:         xorg-x11 configuration builder for Gentoo - used only on LiveCD

```

Ensuite, pour utiliser le pilote nvidia au lieu nv :

Editer /usr/share/hwdata/Cards et remplacer  DRIVER nv par DRIVER nvidia

Sa devrait marcher.

----------

## BENJI

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> PS : perso, je ne recompilerai pas toute la gentoo pour avoir le support optimal du portable. 1/ ça risque d'être long via usb et 2/ ton liveUSB risque de perdre sa compatibilité avec des pcs plus anciens du type de ton vieux Celeron.

 

C'est pour ça que l'idéal serait d'avoir deux gentoo sur le disque USB :

l'une live et ouverte à tous les PC comme un live CD

l'autre spécifique à mon portable.

Bien sûr avec une partition à part /home pour retrouver ses config dans les deux gentoo.

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------

## bouleetbil

c'est envisageable, par contre, il faut modifier le linuxrc de l'init :

après

```

                            if [ -e /cle/GentooMove ]

                             then

                                        REAL_ROOT="${a}"

                                        #Mise à jour fstab

                                        rm /cle/etc/fstab 2>/dev/null

                                        cp /cle/etc/fstab.new /cle/etc/fstab

                                        echo "${a}       /       ext3     defaults        1 1 "  >> /cle/etc/fstab

                                        umount /cle 2>/dev/null

                                        break

                              fi 

```

Il faut ajouter

```

                             #vérification si on trouve le fichier GentooMoveHome pour la partition /home

                            if [ -e /cle/GentooMoveHome ]

                             then

                                        REAL_ROOT="${a}"

                                        #Mise à jour fstab

                                        echo "${a}       / home      ext3     defaults        1 1 "  >> /cle/etc/fstab

                                        umount /cle 2>/dev/null

                                        break

                              fi 

```

Et bien sur ajouter un fichier GentooMoveHome sur la partition /home. 

Par contre pour rester simple dans le linuxrc, il faut que la partition soit la dernière du disque. Par exemple : 

sda1 / pour liveCD

sda2 / pour Live spécifique portable

sda3 /home pour les deux LiveUSB

----------

## BENJI

bouleetbil

 :Arrow:  Tes deux fichiers gentooMove sont vides, c'es bien ça ?

 :Arrow:  Dans mon cas à quoi ressemblerait le grub.conf ? 

 :Arrow:  Sur la partie live je me demandais si j'allais pas plutôt mettre une ubuntu ? J'ai trouvé un post là-dessus http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?pid=144494. Ai je une chance d'y parvenir ? Sur le post la partie 9 est incomplète qqn saurait-il me dire coment il faut modifier le initrd ?

Merci d'avance car là je crois qu'il y a matière à discussion

----------

## bouleetbil

Salut,

1. Oui les fichiers sont vides

Mais il en faut 3

GentooMove

GentooMovePerso

GentooMoveHome

l'init à modifier donnerais cela (en se basant sur http://www.frogdev.info/gentoo_move.php)

```

bootusb)

         BOOTUSB=1

      ;;  

bootusbperso)

         BOOTUSB1=1

      ;;  

```

```

if [ "${BOOTUSB1}" -eq '1' ] ; then

                     #création point de montage temporaire

                     mkdir /cle

                     for a in `find /dev/ -name [sh]???`

                     do

                             mount $a /cle

                             #attente de 10 secondes pour avoir le temps de monter la clé

                             sleep 10

                             #vérification si on trouve le fichier GentooMovePerso

                             if [ -e /cle/GentooMovePerso ]

                             then

                                        REAL_ROOT="${a}"

                                        #Mise à jour fstab

                                        rm /cle/etc/fstab 2>/dev/null

                                        cp /cle/etc/fstab.new /cle/etc/fstab

                                        echo "${a}       /       ext3     defaults        1 1 "  >> /cle/etc/fstab

                                        umount /cle 2>/dev/null

                                        break

                              fi

                            #vérification si on trouve le fichier GentooMoveHome pour la partition /home

                            if [ -e /cle/GentooMoveHome ]

                             then

                                        REAL_ROOT="${a}"

                                        #Mise à jour fstab

                                        echo "${a}       / home      ext3     defaults        1 1 "  >> /cle/etc/fstab

                                        umount /cle 2>/dev/null

                                        break

                              fi 

                              umount /cle 2>/dev/null

                     done   

                     #suppression point de montage temporaire

                     rm -R /cle 2>/dev/null

fi  

if [ "${BOOTUSB}" -eq '1' ] ; then

                     #création point de montage temporaire

                     mkdir /cle

                     for a in `find /dev/ -name [sh]???`

                     do

                             mount $a /cle

                             #attente de 10 secondes pour avoir le temps de monter la clé

                             sleep 10

                             #vérification si on trouve le fichier GentooMove

                             if [ -e /cle/GentooMove ]

                             then

                                        REAL_ROOT="${a}"

                                        #Mise à jour fstab

                                        rm /cle/etc/fstab 2>/dev/null

                                        cp /cle/etc/fstab.new /cle/etc/fstab

                                        echo "${a}       /       ext3     defaults        1 1 "  >> /cle/etc/fstab

                                        umount /cle 2>/dev/null

                                        break

                              fi

                            #vérification si on trouve le fichier GentooMoveHome pour la partition /home

                            if [ -e /cle/GentooMoveHome ]

                             then

                                        REAL_ROOT="${a}"

                                        #Mise à jour fstab

                                        echo "${a}       / home      ext3     defaults        1 1 "  >> /cle/etc/fstab

                                        umount /cle 2>/dev/null

                                        break

                              fi 

                              umount /cle 2>/dev/null

                     done   

                     #suppression point de montage temporaire

                     rm -R /cle 2>/dev/null

fi  

```

2. à ceci :

La 1ere entree pour la gentoolive et la seconde pour ta gentoolive perso

```

title  Gentoo-2.6.16-gentoo-r5

root (cd)

kernel (cd)/boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.16-gentoo-r5 ro root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc splash=verbose,fadein,theme:emergence quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 scandelay bootusb

initrd (cd)/boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.16-gentoo-r5 

 

title  Gentoo-2.6.16-gentoo-r5Perso

root (cd)

kernel (cd)/boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.16-gentoo-r5 ro root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc splash=verbose,fadein,theme:emergence quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 scandelay bootusbperso

initrd (cd)/boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.16-gentoo-r5  

```

3. Aucune idée connait pas ubuntu [troll]et aime pas bien [/troll]

J'espère être à peu près clair. Sinon dit le moi.

----------

## BENJI

Merci, c'est très clair !

1- Ok, tu fais bien de me le dire je n'aurais pas pensé au troisième fichier !  :Confused:  Gros Naz que je suis  :Embarassed: 

2- Pour grub et la partie perso... suis-je obligé de passer par genkernel ou je peux me faire un noyau à la main (j'ai jamais utilisé genkernel, j'aime pas trop les trucs du genre boîte noire automatique) ?

3- Il n'aime pas ubuntu... le vilain ! ! ! Alors je vais reposer ma question : Sur la partie générique je me demande si je vais pas utiliser l'iso d'un autre liveCD que celui de la gentoo (mais dernier essai des live gentoo n'était super encourageant...)

 :Arrow:  Lors de la copie de la gentoo qui fonctionne sur le disque USB il faut comme tu le précises :

```
# cp -aRv /home /mnt/cle 
```

 Mais dans mon cas est-ce que je ne dois pas plutot faire juste un mkdir pour créer le répertoire /home

```
mkdir /mnt/cle/home
```

  :Question: Last edited by BENJI on Mon Oct 22, 2007 11:55 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kwenspc

 *BENJI wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2- Pour grub et la partie perso... suis-je obligé de passer par genkernel ou je peux me faire un noyau à la main (j'ai jamais utilisé genkernel, j'aime pas trop les trucs du genre boîte noire automatique) ?

 

Tu peux te passer de genkernel, ceci dit genkernel n'est pas qu'une boîte noire auto, ça c'est une idée reçus de beaucoup qui n'ont pas tenté d'aller plus loin que la commande "genkernel all" de base  :Wink:  (il faut dire que le handbook n'en parle absolument pas, c'est idiot de leur part), tu peux tout à fait utiliser certaines options de genkernel afin d'accéder à la configuration du noyau à la main et donc outre-passer la config auto de genkernel, par exemple:

```
# genkernel all --menuconfig --install --oldconfig --save-config --gensplash=livecd-2007.0
```

Tout ce que genkernel va automatiser ici c'est la copie du kernel dans /boot, pour le reste il va te filer la main (sur le make menuconfig). Pour plus d'info :

```
#genkernel --help
```

Utilisé comme ça, genkernel est intéressant je trouve. On garde un peu le côté feignant de la "all in one" commande tout en gardant la main à 100% sur la config du noyau.  :Smile: 

----------

## BENJI

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...ceci dit genkernel n'est pas qu'une boîte noire auto...
> 
> ```
> ...

 

 :Exclamation:  Si je comprends bien ce que tu me dis : genkernel lance menuconfig avec les champs pré cochés et il n'y a plus qu'à affiner ses choix ?"

Si c'est ça c'est TOP !

Mais dans ce cas grub.conf s'écrit comme pour un noyau ou comme avec genkernel ?

----------

## kwenspc

 *BENJI wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mais dans ce cas grub.conf s'écrit comme pour un noyau ou comme avec genkernel ?

 

pouvez répéter la question???! :]

Je crois pas que genkernel écrive dans le grub.conf, ça je le fais toujours à la mano. Fin il copie juste le noyau, l'intramfs et le System.map dans /boot et là à toi de jouer pour grub.conf.

Perso je renomme toujours les fichiers dans /boot (je vire le mot "genkernel" dans le nom), ça permet d'éviter que genkernel écrase le noyau courant que je recompile une version identique du noyau.

----------

## BENJI

J'ai peut-être dit une boulette car je fais tout de mémoire mais il me semble bien que dans le handbook grub.conf ne s'écrit pas pareil si tu utilises genkernel ou si tu fais ton noyau sans genkernel. La syntaxe m'a paru plus compliqué avec genkernel c'est pour ça aussi que je n'est jamais voulu l'utiliser...

----------

## bouleetbil

Salut,

Donc pour genkernel, moi perso j'aime bien. Il est pratique et permet d'automatiser l'installation d'un nouveau noyau, après on peux affiner pas mal de chose au niveau de la configuration et en plus modifier l'initrd est assez simple. (Le code est quand même documenté). La syntaxe pour le grub.conf est différente mais pas beaucoup c'est juste pour prendre en compte les options du linuxc fourni par genkernel.

Si tu n'utilise pas genkernel, il te faut créer toi même ton initrd. Perso je suis faignant et genkernel le fait très bien pour moi   :Laughing: 

Pour la copie : (je pars du principe que tout est formaté en ext3)

/dev/sda1 => partition root gentooLive

/dev/sda2 => partition root gentooLive perso

/dev/sda3 => partition home

GentooLive normal : 

```

# mkdir /mnt/cle

# mkdir /mnt/cle/home

# mount -t ext3 /dev/sda1 /mnt/cle

# mount  -t ext3 /dev/sad3 /mnt/cle/home

# cp -aRv /bin /mnt/cle

# cp -aRv /boot /mnt/cle

# cp -aRv /etc /mnt/cle

# cp -aRv /home /mnt/cle

# cp -aRv /lib /mnt/cle

# cp -aRv /opt /mnt/cle

# cp -aRv /root /mnt/cle

# cp -aRv /sbin /mnt/cle

# cp -aRv /sys /mnt/cle

# cp -aRv /usr /mnt/cle

# cp -aRv /var /mnt/cle

# mkdir /mnt/cle/tmp

# mkdir /mnt/cle/proc

# mkdir /mnt/cle/dev

# touch /mnt/cle/GentooMove 

# touch /mnt/cle/home/GentooMoveHome

```

GentooLive Perso : 

```

# umount /mnt/cle/home

# umount /mnt/cle

# mount -t ext3 /dev/sda2 /mnt/cle

# cp -aRv /bin /mnt/cle

# cp -aRv /boot /mnt/cle

# cp -aRv /etc /mnt/cle

# cp -aRv /lib /mnt/cle

# cp -aRv /opt /mnt/cle

# cp -aRv /root /mnt/cle

# cp -aRv /sbin /mnt/cle

# cp -aRv /sys /mnt/cle

# cp -aRv /usr /mnt/cle

# cp -aRv /var /mnt/cle

# mkdir /mnt/cle/tmp

# mkdir /mnt/cle/proc

# mkdir /mnt/cle/dev

# touch /mnt/cle/GentooMovePerso

```

La copie du /home a été faite lors de la copie pour ta gentoolive 

pour ton grub.conf c'est exactement cette syntaxe :

```

title  Gentoo-2.6.16-gentoo-r5

root (cd)

kernel (cd)/boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.16-gentoo-r5 ro root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc splash=verbose,fadein,theme:emergence quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 scandelay bootusb

initrd (cd)/boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.16-gentoo-r5

 

title  Gentoo-2.6.16-gentoo-r5Perso

root (cd)

kernel (cd)/boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.16-gentoo-r5 ro root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc splash=verbose,fadein,theme:emergence quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 scandelay bootusbperso

initrd (cd)/boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.16-gentoo-r5  
```

Il faut juste adapter la version du noyau.

[edit] il faut aussi adapter le thème[/edit]

 *BENJI wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 3- Il n'aime pas ubuntu... le vilain ! ! ! Alors je vais reposer ma question : Sur la partie générique je me demande si je vais pas utiliser l'iso d'un autre liveCD que celui de la gentoo (mais dernier essai des live gentoo n'était super encourageant...) 
> 
> 

 

La par contre je comprend pas trop le fait "d'utiliser l'iso d'un autre liveCD pour la partie générique"   :Question: 

----------

## BENJI

 *bouleetbil wrote:*   

> 
> 
> GentooLive Perso : 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

 :Question:  Pourquoi ne pas faire une install stage3 classique (stage3, portage chroot...) pour la partie GentooLive Perso puisqu'elle est dédiée au portable ?

 *bouleetbil wrote:*   

> 
> 
> La par contre je comprend pas trop le fait "d'utiliser l'iso d'un autre liveCD pour la partie générique"  

 

 :Arrow:  Bah c'est une nouvelle idée qui m'est passée par la tête. En fait un PC peux booter sur un cd-rom live, si tu peux le faire aussi booter sur un DD USB alors pourquoi ne pourrait-il pas booter sur un fichier iso placé sur une partition du DD USB? L'intérêt c'est que quand tu veux changer de live tu n'as qu'un fichier à télécharger et remplacer sur le disque USB. Maintenant c'est peut-être pas possible ça sous entend que la partition en question du DD USB est reconnu par le système comme un cd-rom...

 :Question:  Qu'en penses-tu ?

----------

## bouleetbil

 *BENJI wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  Pourquoi ne pas faire une install stage3 classique (stage3, portage chroot...) pour la partie GentooLive Perso puisqu'elle est dédiée au portable ?
> 
> 

 

Si dans ce cas tu fais une copie d'un stage3

 *BENJI wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  Bah c'est une nouvelle idée qui m'est passée par la tête. En fait un PC peux booter sur un cd-rom live, si tu peux le faire aussi booter sur un DD USB alors pourquoi ne pourrait-il pas booter sur un fichier iso placé sur une partition du DD USB? L'intérêt c'est que quand tu veux changer de live tu n'as qu'un fichier à télécharger et remplacer sur le disque USB. Maintenant c'est peut-être pas possible ça sous entend que la partition en question du DD USB est reconnu par le système comme un cd-rom...
> 
>  Qu'en penses-tu ?

 

Cela doit être possible mais plus compliqué il faudra jouer avec unionfs car tu n'aurras pas d'accés en ecriture si ton image iso. Donc pour faire des mises à jour ou installer des programmes   :Laughing: 

----------

## BENJI

Je reprends ce post que j'avais laissé de côté un temps.

 :Twisted Evil:  oui au cours de mes manip la clé avait cramée   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Nous avions envisagé pas mal de possibilité j'ai simplifié le partitionnement de la clé dans un premier temps.

cle de 4 Go

une partition de 500 Mo en fat 16 servant de transfert entre PC tout OS confondu.

le reste la gentoomove.

J'ai suivi ce guide http://www.frogdev.info/gentoo_move.php

J'utilise pour se faire mon portable du boulot que j'ai booté sur un livecd gentoo 2007 mini.

j'ai passé les étapes suivantes :

partitionnement OK

la copie de tous les répertoires OK cependant je crois avoir vu des message d'erreur de copie pour certain fichier du répertoire /sys il faudra que je fasse une petite vérification. Dans cette étape certain répertoire sont des liens symboliques qui pointent sur le livecd (normal) j'ai du donc adapté les lignes de commande. Un exemple :

```
# cp -aRv /bin /mnt/cle

devient

# cp -aRv /mnt/livecd/bin /mnt/cle
```

ensuite arrive l'étape de fstab OK

puis enfin celle de genkernel mais mon répertoire /mnt/cle/usr/genkernel/ est vide

 :Question:  comment je fais   :Question: 

----------

## bouleetbil

Salut,

C'est normal que /mnt/cle/usr/genkernel/ soit vide tu as copié le liveCD et non pas une Gentoo qui fonctionne. Sur le liveCD je suppose qu'ils ont supprimés des choses inutiles pour un fonctionnement Live comme genkernel  :Wink: 

Si tu n'as pas de Gentoo sous la main installe un stage3 sur la clé.

----------

## BENJI

 *bouleetbil wrote:*   

> Salut,
> 
> C'est normal que /mnt/cle/usr/genkernel/ soit vide tu as copié le liveCD et non pas une Gentoo qui fonctionne. Sur le liveCD je suppose qu'ils ont supprimés des choses inutiles pour un fonctionnement Live comme genkernel 
> 
> Si tu n'as pas de Gentoo sous la main installe un stage3 sur la clé.

 

C'est vrai que j'ai pris un live cd mini celui qui fait 50 Mo à peine.

Je vais essayer avec un stage 3 alors.

C'est quoi le principe, reprendre une install gentoo classique depuis le téléchargement de l'archive stage 3 ou c'est plus simple ?

Petite précision mon portable n'est pas relié au net (c'est pour ça que j'avais pris un live !)

Sinon je t'ai laissé un message sur frogdev j'espère que tu l'as eu   :Wink: 

----------

## bouleetbil

Salut,

Oui tu installes le stage3 sur la clé et après tu peux partir de l'étape copie du fstab sur http://www.frogdev.info/gentoo_move.php

Oui j'ai bien reçu ton mail, je viens de te répondre  :Wink: 

----------

